# Men of Etsy sale starting tomorrow



## furholler (Feb 1, 2005)

Just thought I'd share this. The men of Etsy make up a small population of Etsy sellers, but they have put up a big sale to make themselves heard. Check it out by doing a search for menofetsyteam. You can save 15% by using the coupon code boysofsummer. http://www.etsy.com/search/handmade?q=menofetsy


----------



## furholler (Feb 1, 2005)

Here is a good sample collection of some of the crafty dudes stuff. http://www.etsy.com/treasury/MTQxMzAzODV8NDM5OTk5Nzk2/day-at-the-beach?index=0


----------

